
IBM Reveals “Staggering” New Battery Tech, Withholds Technical Details - tipki
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/environment/ibm-new-seawater-battery-technology
======
dsalzman
“ Na says IBM has built prototype pouch battery cells in the lab which give
her group confidence that they could develop a commercial product for limited
applications (e.g. portable power tools) within one to two years. Developing
the technology to compete with industry-standard lithium ions for electric
vehicle powertrains will take, she says, a “longer time.””

------
perl4ever
Instead of whining about lack of disclosure, decent journalism would take what
info they have and compare it with existing battery tech. And if there's
nothing to say in that vein, don't write the article.

I don't have any issue with opinions, or bias, per se, but don't make the
whole damn article about your opinion regardless of how valid it is. If this
invention is garbage and the press release too, fine, don't write the article.

"our battery demonstrated hundreds to thousands of cycles with 80 percent
retention of its original capacity"

Fine, so _given_ this information, is it (or how much is it)
definitely/possibly better than normal production lithium batteries?

Maybe someone who didn't want to write the article was forced to? That would
explain a lot of journalism these days.

